# Anyone ever hitch hwy 20?



## spectacular (Nov 4, 2015)

Experiences?

I'm in vegas right now. Gonna snowbird it on the 10/20. Some hale just fell out of the sky.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 4, 2015)

US 20? Runs from Oregon to Boston? I've done a whole bunch of it and it's a mixed bag. Or are you talking about highway 50?


----------



## spectacular (Nov 4, 2015)

Buffalo said:


> US 20? Runs from Oregon to Boston? I've done a whole bunch of it and it's a mixed bag. Or are you talking about highway 50?



The one I'm referring to breaks off from 10 in Texas


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 4, 2015)

Huh, too far south for me to know it. Good luck.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't think I hitched that stretch. But, If you're wondering if you can get rides, I'm sure you can even if there is only a trickle of traffic. For me, the biggest obstacles in getting rides were the dicks who patrolled the road I was hitching.


----------



## spectacular (Nov 6, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> I don't think I hitched that stretch. But, If you're wondering if you can get rides, I'm sure you can even if there is only a trickle of traffic. For me, the biggest obstacles in getting rides were the dicks who patrolled the road I was hitching.


So they're sticklers in Texas?


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 6, 2015)

bizzolizzo said:


> So they're sticklers in Texas?



It has been many years since I've hitched. I don't remember any stupid cop vs hitching stuff there. I did get passed by a gazillion cars between rides though (I guess they are exempt from southern hospitality). The good thing is that big cities are far and few between and when you get a ride it is likely to go on for quite some distance. Be careful about shitty onramps (maybe get out at a better spot early instead of taking the ride to the end). I've found myself hitching in the opposite direction to get back to a better spot which I had passed). Independent truckers (not employee truckers who answer to insurance co and bosses) at truckstops can be great for rides. If you find yourself at a truckstop talking to a trucker who can't give you a ride, ask to use their radio to drum up a lift (hearts will surely melt when they hear a woman would like a ride).


----------



## wandercrusty (Nov 7, 2015)

bizzolizzo said:


> Experiences?
> 
> I'm in vegas right now. Gonna snowbird it on the 10/20. Some hale just fell out of the sky.


Hey another Vegas person ! Sucks huh? Anyway my dude andI hitched the 20 from Bend Oregon to Burns Oregon in like a half day. It's was an easy hitch once we hit the 20, big shoulders on the road, lots of public and farm land to sleep in , should you not get a ride. Past Oregon, not sure yet, got fuckin honeypotted at a badass ranch out here :]


----------



## spectacular (Nov 8, 2015)

srilankasexhotel said:


> Hey another Vegas person ! Sucks huh? Anyway my dude andI hitched the 20 from Bend Oregon to Burns Oregon in like a half day. It's was an easy hitch once we hit the 20, big shoulders on the road, lots of public and farm land to sleep in , should you not get a ride. Past Oregon, not sure yet, got fuckin honeypotted at a badass ranch out here :]


Yeah way glad to be out of vegas


----------

